# "Love that old gold" tutorial (my 1st - pic heavy!)



## DevinGirl (Apr 18, 2007)

_*I'm 99% positive that I included way too many pictures, but this is my first tut, so I tried to include as much detail as possible.  For me, tut's are easier to follow when the person is as specific as they can be.  So here goes!

I mostly use MAC Pigment samples (from Ebay & such) for my looks.  I don't currently have the fundage or the patience to wait until I can buy full-size jars.  Besides, for me, I'll never be able to go through a full-size jar, so the sample sizes work well for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Materials:





Brushes
The brushes w/ the silver handles are from Ebay.  They're no specific brand.
The one w/ the black handle to the right is supposed to be a version of MAC's Fluff brush.  The one (dk blue handle, next to the shimmer strips) is an Avon Foundation brush.  The one that's next to that Zhen loose powder (far right) is a L'Oreal one, I believe it's a blush brush.

Face
-Clarins True Comfort Foundation in Praline
-MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC42
-MAC Primary Yellow & Provence Pigments
Physician's Formula Shimmer Strips in Vegas Strip
LureBeauty Mineral Foundation in Apple Taffy
MAC Sheertones Blush in Blunt
Zhen Loose Powder in Cream

Eyes
Urban Decay Primer Potion (sample size)
MAC Pigments:  Old Gold, Teal, & Naked
L'Oreal HIP Duo in Saucy (I broke the damn lid right before I started this tut.  Grr)
Rimmel Eyebrow Pencil in Dark Brown
Rimmel Eyeliner in Black Magic
Max Factor Lash Perfection Mascara in Rich Black
Revlon Eyelash Curler

Here's how I did my look.  Obviously you can add or omit any step you please, this is just how I did it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Start with a bare face (I don't use moisturizer & always listen to music as I apply my makeup):





Use foundation brush to pick up foundation & blend, blend, blend:





Yay, the bare-faced monster's fading away!





Get whatever loose powder to use to make your "anti-falling- eyeshadow particle" defense shield!





The ghostly weirdo emerges:





Apply your Urban Decay Primer Potion:





I smooth it in with my fingers.  (I concentrate it on my actual lids & apply with a lighter touch toward my browbone as I find that the udpp sort of makes it harder to blend shadows):





Whip out your L'Oreal HIP Duo in Saucy!





Apply the dark shade of the Saucy Duo to the outer crease:





After blending a bit outward & upward, try to keep the color concentrated to the crease, try to make it dark:





Should look sumpthin' like this:





Get your Old Gold:





Apply it right in the middle of your lid - making sure to blend where Saucy ends:





Should look like this:





Get the Teal (notice the shape of my brush):





Apply in the inner corner of your eye.  Start with a small concentrated area first - making a bit of a triangle shape:










Then blend outward & blend (as much or as little as you like) with the Old Gold boundary:





Get get naked!  (I use the MAC Fluff brush look-alike)





Apply to brow bone above the Saucy, Old Gold, & Teal borders (again, blending as much or as little as desired):










Should resemble this:





Take an angled fluffy brush (like the one shown) to blend the edges of Saucy if they look messy:










Do yer brows:





Line.  This technique is kind of tricky.  But growing up this is how my mother did it, so...I picked it up & have been doing it ever since.





*Yay* I didn't poke my eye out!





In case of mistakes (like the Saucy got blended to far down) take the foundation brush (should still have some foundation residue) & smudge away imperfections:





Curl, Curl, & Curl:





Mascara-ify.  Something I like to do is lodge the brush into the base of your lashes, wiggle it firmly & close eyes while you bring the wand up.










I used the L'Oreal brush (squeezing it flat) to brush away the excess powder:





Take the brush you used with Teal & gently line your lower lid (undeneath the black liner):





In case you line too harshly, use the trusty foundation brush trick:





Apply mascara to your lower lashes:





Break out the highlighter!  (I used the middle strips, goldy & light bronzey.  Also the brush is small & has a flattish/roundish head):





Put the highlighter on the tops of your cheekbones:





Get the Apple Taffy Blush (I'm applying with a small angled brush):





Since this particular blush is pretty heavily pigmented, I usually only use whatever has accumulated on the lid:





I go along with the curve of my cheek bones & toward my hairline I make a "C" shape from about my temple to the middle of my cheek. 





MAC Blunt time!  (This brush has a roundish head & is very thick & full)





First I apply this parallel to my hairline & angle slightly towards the  middle of my cheek.





I squish the brush sort of flat with my fingers & do some fine contouing to the hollows of my cheeks.  The whole application is performed with a very very slight amount of blunt.  This blush is very dramtic.





Make your fish face!





Slap on some SuperBalm (Mango Tint)





And...fifteen hours later - we're done!  Hehe...  Your finished product should look like this:















The sultry pose:





I hope this wasn't too hard to follow.  Thanks for looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*_​


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 18, 2007)

Fantastic tut. 
Your skin is amazingly unlined. WOW.


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 18, 2007)

I love this so much!  So simple and nicely done.  I love the colors, too.  You make me think about primary yellow pigment now.


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, amazing tutorial - you make it look so easy!


----------



## n_c (Apr 18, 2007)

Great tut Devin!


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been anxiously awaiting a tut from you. Nice job!  I love the colors and the instructions were the best.  Thank you so much for taking the time to do this.


----------



## Kim. (Apr 18, 2007)

I absolutly love this. I would have never thought of old gold going with teal. I hope to see more tuts from you in the future
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 18, 2007)

Dev, thank you so much for taking the time to put this tutorial together. I gotta "play" with my pigments more! I also have a ton of HiP eyeshadows that I need to start wearing.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## slvrlips (Apr 18, 2007)

wow thanks for the tut 
I must try this look soon 
Thanks again


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 18, 2007)

love love love it!!! do you have your pigments already mixed into your foundation? or do you mix it everyday? its flawless


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for this beautiful tutorial!
it totally gave me an idea for my teal!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *semtexgirl* 

 
_Wow, amazing tutorial - you make it look so easy!_

 
I totally agree!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Beautiful!


----------



## breathless (Apr 19, 2007)

omg! a tut from you! my dreams have come true!! lol.


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for this! I actually just ordered samples of Old Gold and Teal so perfect timing!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 

 
_omg! a tut from you! my dreams have come true!! lol._

 

My words exactly ... Devin this tut rocks my socks ...it was great i hope to see more tut's from you in the future ...! can't wait to try this out ..i'm  getting some pigment samples in the mail in a few days yay ..and i ordered all the ones you used already woooooot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks so much for the inspirationnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn happy happy joy joy ...lol ok the end.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 19, 2007)

Fantastic tut.  Thanks!


----------



## Jayne (Apr 19, 2007)

great tut' ! 
thanks


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 19, 2007)

*As ususal you all are too sweet to me!  Thanks for the positive response.  I was afraid that it would be too much to follow b/c I don't really have an actual 'technique' lol.  I'm glad if I can make a few of you want to experiment with colors (pigments & various shadows), that's pretty much an ultimate goal for me!  Go a little wild!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

  love love love it!!! do you have your pigments already mixed into your foundation? or do you mix it everyday? its flawless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
I have a little container pre-mixed w/ my foundation.  I will be absolutely grateful when I can get my MAC SSF NC40 - so I don't have to combine so many things!  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
 Quote:

 *Quote:*
  Originally Posted by breathless 

 O_mg! a tut from you! my dreams have come true!! lol._

My words exactly ... Devin this tut rocks my socks ...it was great i hope to see more tut's from you in the future ...! can't wait to try this out ..i'm getting some pigment samples in the mail in a few days yay ..and i ordered all the ones you used already woooooot



thanks so much for the inspirationnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn happy happy joy joy ...lol ok the end.  
 
*








 You two are too much!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







You are more than welcome & I'm glad, Urbanlilyfairy - you are getting some samples in the mail. It's like the greatest feeling when they arrive! You're such a sweetie, Breathless!*
*
Thank you all again, &, yes...I'll quit being so nervous & thinking that the way I apply makeup must be wrong & just do more tutorials when I'm asked! Gracias for the feedback, it is certainly appreciated! 
*


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 19, 2007)

thank you for the detail tutorial, it really helps to understand the single steps. I seriously love every single part of the look!
You´re gorgeous btw!!!!!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 19, 2007)

YAY!! This was great!!! Thank you! I'm gonna try this look.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 19, 2007)

Where do you get the sample p/m from?


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

  Where do you get the sample p/m from?  
 
PM'd ya!


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Apr 19, 2007)

wow wow wow!!! great tut!


----------



## Taj (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the tut ! ! !  You kept the steps simple and clear !  I have to try this look tomorrow !


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_I love the tut ! ! ! You kept the steps simple and clear ! I have to try this look tomorrow !_

 
*YAY*  I look forward to seeing it if you post pics!


----------



## Esperanza (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, that is an awesome & detailed tutorial, that is!! Thanks for taking the time to do it for us Devin, and I really like the mix of Old Gold and Teal: so bright and beautiful!! I'm thinking... next time I'm going to a MAC shop, I'll ask for an Old Gold sample, it is so nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job again


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 19, 2007)

This is FANTASTIC!!  I think you are stunning and that this tutorial came out great!  Thanks so much for doing this!!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting, I really love this look!


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 19, 2007)

Amazing tutorial for a fantastic look! I loooove this combo and seriously need to buy some old gold. It's a fabulous color!!!


----------



## zori (Apr 19, 2007)

This is such a gorgeous look and your steps were so clear. I love the fact that you actually showed us which brush (esp. the shape) you were using to apply m/u. Thank you for the great tut and do look forward to more ...


----------



## kimmy (Apr 19, 2007)

wonderful tutorial! you're amazing.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow Dev, just wow! That is such a wonderful TUT! You explained everything so well too! I really love the look to begin w/ so i'm happy this was what you decided to do a tut on 1st! I just love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GREAT JOB


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful! Love the combination!


----------



## swtginbug (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks so much for this tut. i love it so much!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 19, 2007)

You did a great job and the end result is absolutly gorgeous!  I would of never thought to pair old gold with teal...wow!  I'm def. gonna try this!  And I have that same lash curler lol.  I thought I was the only one with that weird looking thing haha.  I hate it though, I soo need a new one UGH!


----------



## Simi (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you for the good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tutorial. I was waiting for the tutorial since i saw your picture. It's very helpful. This look to achieve from this tutorial you made it so easy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 19, 2007)

Oooh your tut is simply amazing!!!
Love the details too!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## offdhook21 (Apr 19, 2007)

yeaaaaaaaaah!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the tutorial very helpful! Get a chance to do  the photoshop tutorial???


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 19, 2007)

yay! we find out how you get the sultry eyes.. i like to listen to music too to motivate me through all my steps and not be a perfectionist. yes, i think i'll try this look too!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful as always!  A great tut.. can't wait to try it


----------



## roxy (Apr 20, 2007)

wow. i loved it!


----------



## TokioHotel (Apr 20, 2007)

Waouw! *so B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L !*


----------



## user79 (Apr 20, 2007)

Love those colours on you.


----------



## Azzura (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, I love this tutorial. I haven't used old gold too much because I didn't know what to pair it with. I'll have to dig it out and try this look out! Thanks!!!


----------



## Knut (Apr 20, 2007)

wow! absolutely amazing


----------



## magi (Apr 20, 2007)

This is so wonderful and helpful. I am glad to have all the eye colors you used so I will definitaly try it :-D Love the combo! The glow on your cheeks is incredible... Thank you :-D YOu are so cute :-D


----------



## Saints (Apr 20, 2007)

This is such a pretty look, love it


----------



## Ciara (Apr 20, 2007)

I love this tutorial!!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 21, 2007)

lovely jubly


----------



## z0mbie (Apr 21, 2007)

that's very pretty


----------



## BlueRose (Apr 21, 2007)

love the colors
thx for the tutorial


----------



## bubbles81 (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow great tut thnx!!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 21, 2007)

i love ur eyes...


----------



## User49 (Apr 22, 2007)

*I love this look! I would never have thought of pairing old gold with teal but can't wait to give it a go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## shebella (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow! Beautiful makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love that glitter. Suits for you veerryy goood


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 25, 2007)

wow...awesome tut. eyes are amazing and i really like the lips


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 25, 2007)

awesome tutorial! =]


----------



## triccc (Apr 25, 2007)

Hooray for your first tutorial!
Thanks for sharing it with us!

(i love those colors together, you get an A+!)


----------



## chazza (Apr 25, 2007)

wow! you are gorgeous and this look is amazing on you! i've been wanting to get old gold pigment (i rely on sample jars too cos i'm not really a huuuge pigment fan and really haven't got the funds to spend on full sized jars) and was hesitating. but now i think i will get it! you really make it look lovely.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 25, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 25, 2007)

Great tut!! Thanks!


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chazza* 

 
_wow! you are gorgeous and this look is amazing on you! i've been wanting to get old gold pigment (i rely on sample jars too cos i'm not really a huuuge pigment fan and really haven't got the funds to spend on full sized jars) and was hesitating. but now i think i will get it! you really make it look lovely._

 
Mostly samples are all that I have, so don't feel bad, lol.  I love the various assortments you can get and act a fraction of the cost of full size jars! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you everyone


----------



## glued2mac (Apr 25, 2007)

love the tut! the color combos are awesome and would go great with a shirt that i have. sending u loads of virtual hugs.


----------



## badkittekitte (Apr 29, 2007)

this looks so amazing and with all the pictures it makes it really easy to follow..i love the colors you chose..


----------



## suzy_ (Apr 29, 2007)

holy crap.. i love love LOVE this tutorial. i would have never thought to use old gold with teal before.. im going to have to try this look out! and ur cheeks look amazing also. (=


----------



## Miss World (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice tut, and a great look! thank you ^_^


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 29, 2007)

loovveee ittt! and your technique on applying mascara is EXACTLY how i do mine. thats how my lashes end up super long lol


----------



## anyelzti (Apr 29, 2007)

HOT! love it... <3


----------



## aquadisia (Apr 30, 2007)

.


----------



## nycDiva357 (May 4, 2007)

so gorgeous!! thanks 4 tha tut! keep 'em comin


----------



## Pinklady77 (May 5, 2007)

Great tut! Very easy to follow.


----------



## stevoulina (May 5, 2007)

I love it!!! And you're so pretty!!


----------



## sassygirl224 (May 5, 2007)

you are beautiful, im so jelous,. lol


----------



## NFTP (May 6, 2007)

very nice tutorial. i love how you took a picture of each step


----------



## Devon (May 6, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## june19th (May 10, 2007)

Absolutely LOVE this tutorial. Thanks so much for sharing! This is a must-try!!


----------



## missyna (May 15, 2007)

great tut! love it!!!!!!!!!!

love all your makeups

thanksssssss for share it!


----------



## Showgirl (May 15, 2007)

This is such an amazing tutorial. I don't think you used too many pictures at all.

I love the way you've described each step helpfully; why you're doing what you're doing; why you've picked each specific brush for each specific task.

I also like the way your descriptions of products and tools make it easy for someone who doesn't have these exact products to substitute.

You're a very talented lady with a natural flair for experimenting with makeup and a clear and helpful way of explaining things.

Oh, and I am *so* pinching your "leftover foundation on brush for touchups" tip - I would never have thought of that - I'm messy as hell with eye makeup, but cope by keeping a makeup removing wipe at hand when I do my face to "undo" any little slipups then use the wipe to clean my brushes afterwards too.... the foundation brush tip will make patching things up after mistakes SOOOOOO easy!

Give yourself a pat on the back, honey, this rocks, and the look is really pretty


----------



## ty_inspires (May 15, 2007)

I hope to see many more tuts from you!


----------



## Vennie (May 15, 2007)

Awesome Tut and you have gorgeous eyes!!  You rock Old Gold and Teal.


----------



## lethaldesign (May 15, 2007)

this tut is awesome!! thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i had been wondering how to use my new teal pressed piggie to where it wouldn't be too overpowering with my light skin. even though you have a completely different skin tone (which is BEAUTIFUL btw), i know this will work on me &i can't wait to try it !! looking forward to more tuts from you in the future


----------



## xtiners (May 18, 2007)

This Is So Nice!


----------



## Michelle3 (May 18, 2007)

I really like this color combo..beautiful!


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 19, 2007)

Great tut!  I loved it!


----------



## Conner (May 27, 2007)

Wow, this looks amazing. You've done a great job!


----------



## Bybs (May 27, 2007)

Devin your foundation application is pure perfection. I cant wait for more Tuts.


----------



## thenovice (May 27, 2007)

I bought "Old Gold" and "Teal", just so i could try this look.


----------



## iio (May 30, 2007)

thanks for the tut! I always listen to my ipod when I put make up on haha


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 30, 2007)

I would never have thought of putting teal and old gold together.  looks great!


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 4, 2007)

Pure Beauty!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jun 4, 2007)

Beautiful!!! I love this tut! Thnx a bunch for sharing!!!


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jun 10, 2007)

very easy to follow and so pretty! im gonna try this sometime this week! good job!


----------



## ankheera (Jun 11, 2007)

fab tut!! i got the old gold pigment and i didn't know how to combine it, thanks!!
how do you get your pigments?
and what's MAc SSF?


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

loving the eye colors!


----------



## Leopardskinny (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow I love this! I can totally see myself recreating this look- I also never would have thought blue could go with gold!


----------



## nunu (Jul 9, 2007)

these colours loook soo good on u!!!


----------



## CSteen85 (Jul 14, 2007)

This color combo complimented your skin beautifully.


----------



## nunu (Jul 14, 2007)

wow the teal looks sooo goood on u! bravo lovely tut


----------



## Asphyxia (Jul 14, 2007)

Devine


----------



## DevinGirl (Jul 14, 2007)

You all are so sweet.  Thanks so much for the continued feedback for this tutorial.  One of these days I'll just have to set aside an evening so I can do another one.  Thanks again for being so nice!


----------



## logan44103 (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow..this a fantastic tutorial, not too many pics at all. I am newly addicted to this site and learning all the wonderful techniques! You look beautiful!


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 14, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this tut. You have such a stunning look about you, and I LOVE your eyebrows


----------



## Pei (Jul 15, 2007)

wOw thank u!

I adore this tut. Everything is so neat & beautiful.

Esp the eyes.

Great work gorgeous girlie!


----------



## krackatoa (Aug 4, 2007)

pretty color combo!


----------



## LaChinita (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm trying this look right now!!!  I was in a bit of a makeup rut and this tut really inspired me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks.


----------



## ViV04 (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow You look so pretty!


----------



## laguayaca (Aug 6, 2007)

looks very nice


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 7, 2007)

i love this, it's so pretty <3


----------



## anjaok (Aug 7, 2007)

i'd never have thought to combine these colours but you've convinced me! i think i shall try this with tectonic.


----------



## ChicPen (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, this is BEAUTIFUL!! Very well done!


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 7, 2007)

I love the color combo!!! Now I want Old Gold


----------



## x.miranda (Aug 7, 2007)

This is so beautiful!! You have gorgeous eyes x


----------



## diamondprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful. Great colors....More please


----------



## Anita (Aug 19, 2007)

I love it! I am going to try this today but I will have to use Gold Mode because I don't have Old Gold. We have the same skintone so I hope this looks as good on me as it does you.


----------



## ebonyamberjade (Aug 21, 2007)

awesome! I'm so impressed...


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 21, 2007)

Great choice in colors and awesome tutorial!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 21, 2007)

You make it look so easy and so fast.  Great pictures.  Loved the tutorial!


----------



## pichima (Aug 21, 2007)

absolutely fabulous!
thanks for sharing it!!!


----------



## babylux (Aug 22, 2007)

wow, this is sooo pretty. I will try it tonoght. THANKS!!!


----------



## mrsjeffhardy (Aug 22, 2007)

this is great! it looks like you did this in a dimly lit room,which makes it harder,so this is just super. not too many pictures at all. its very helpful. you look so cute!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 22, 2007)

i have studio fix fluid and i can't make my face as flawless as yours. how much foundation do you use?


----------



## marmara (Aug 22, 2007)

great TUT


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 24, 2007)

I LOVEEE this tut. You did an amazing job.


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Aug 26, 2007)

Loved the color you used! And you have amazing skin...


----------



## _glamourQUEEN (Aug 29, 2007)

i love the colors. i decided that i'm going to do this tomorrow!


----------



## araisin (Oct 5, 2007)

*DEVIN SAID: "Thank you all again, &, yes...I'll quit being so nervous & thinking that the way I apply makeup must be wrong & just do more tutorials when I'm asked!"*

*Are you kidding me? You do absolutely NOTHING wrong when applying your makeup. You're my new makeup goddess to whom I bow in admiration and awe! Great tutorial. Thanks for showing us all your look.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## tara_hearts (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, this helped me alotttttt. Very thorough! Thank so much.


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 8, 2007)

Very pretty I likey!!!


----------



## nyrak (Oct 10, 2007)

gorgeous - thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## kcphoto (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daisydeadpetals* 

 
_I totally agree!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Beautiful!_

 

LOVE your name! ;D She's the greatest.


Devin- this is a gorgeous look! Great tut.


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice tut.


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Oct 14, 2007)

I think this is the first tut that i'm gonna try and replicate! You did a great job!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 16, 2007)

Wowwwwww... I love this... I'm so ordering teal pigment right now!


----------



## cocolette (Nov 8, 2007)

wow, i have to go get some old gold and teal pigment now!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 8, 2007)

wooh lordy. i like that


----------



## Margarita (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome tut! I love the colours so much! So unique and creative


----------



## n3crolust (Nov 9, 2007)

i love the eyes.
how do you line the top so perfectly & so thin?


----------



## bebixlove (Nov 9, 2007)

i wish you would do a tutorial detailing your skin coverage!


----------



## black_crx (Nov 9, 2007)

Simply FANTASTIC!! I love your color combo! It's extraordinary and hooot!!


----------



## pinkstar (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow, great job! YOu're gorgeous!


----------



## meiming (Nov 9, 2007)

Great tut! I definitely did NOT think there were too many pics and loved all the detailed steps. Like many others have said, I never would have thought to combine these colors but i'm now inspired, thanks


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Nov 23, 2007)

Gorgeous!! I


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Nov 23, 2007)

Gorgeous!! I have teal on the way so can't wait to try


----------



## hermes (Nov 25, 2007)

love it


----------



## SlimSugar (Nov 25, 2007)

I am in awe!!! lots of pictures and you show what brushes you used. Fantabulous tut!! keep em comin!!!


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 26, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## black_crx (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a question:

Would you tell that the brush with the silver handle are great? In comparison to MAC? I saw them on ebay and I like them... but not sure if they are worth the money?


----------



## auryin (Feb 17, 2008)

is beautifull


----------



## Shepherdess (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow! Great tut


----------



## ilovecheese (Feb 21, 2008)

Love the tut!! Your blending skills are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to try this look asap.


----------



## toxik (Feb 21, 2008)

WOW. just wow. 
im so impressed! i love the colours!! 

and what foundation is it (did you mix both clarins and mac sff)? 
your skin looks flawless!! 

and i love how you did your brows, its really nice! and cute brush haha (the one with the black line across the white bristles) 

and the zhen loose powder, where can i get it? sounds interesting =)

ok i typed too much. oopps


----------



## iamadreamer (Feb 22, 2008)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!! I


----------



## Purity (Feb 22, 2008)

LOVE this look! I'm getting a sample of old gold tonight from a friend, I have to try this out tomorrow!

Btw, you're one of the prettiest people I've ever seen. Hope the baby decides to come any day now!


----------



## magmunnen (Feb 24, 2008)

Old gold is my favourite pigment! Thanks for the great tut!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Feb 24, 2008)

looks very pretty


----------



## ChloeisCrazy (Feb 26, 2008)

I love this look! I'm definitely going to try it sometime soon! Thank you!


----------



## bby112 (Feb 27, 2008)

beautiful! your blending skills are awesome!


----------



## pinky_lady (Feb 29, 2008)

im wearing this look today thanx to you- amazing skills thanx for the great tut!!!


----------



## mommymac (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh My Stars! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was soooooooooooo glad that you did a tutorial, I look for your FOTD's everytime I sign on you are truly talented. I will be trying this look tomorrow since I'm already made-up for today. And congrats on lil' Riley, I'd been away for a couple of weeks and didn't see you had delivered.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!! <


----------



## CSteen85 (Jun 14, 2008)

LOVE this tut!

It's so easy to follow, even for a goof like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm going to try it as soon as I get home. 

I have the Old Gold, Naked and Teal pigment samples, too!  Can't wait to try this


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 15, 2008)

This is beautiful.  Love it


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 15, 2008)

wow !!
LOVE the colorz


----------



## eenerkwak (Jun 16, 2008)

Hot!!! <3


----------



## aimee (Jun 16, 2008)

oh i will try this too looks so beautiful


----------



## bklynfemme (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks so much for this. I just ordered teal & old gold samples


----------



## katexlouise (Jun 17, 2008)

So pretty! You have amazing eyes


----------



## kalaehunnie (Aug 25, 2008)

LOVE the look!! where'd you get the sample pigments from?


----------



## jt1088 (Aug 27, 2008)

loooove it!


----------



## Amaranthine_a (Aug 27, 2008)

I love your way to make tutorials, so helpful!
The make up is really inspirating, i'll try.


----------



## HoTPiNk2 (Aug 28, 2008)

Excellent tut!!! I agree, the best tuts are detailed just like yours!! I hope to see very many in the future!!


----------



## Sushi. (Sep 7, 2008)

This look is so gorgeous, im now going to buy teal and old gold pigments just to try to recreate this. Amazing job!!! thanks for posting


----------



## ceci (Sep 9, 2008)

you are really amazing!!! love the look and your tut!!


----------



## ramieee (Sep 22, 2008)

very pretty!  u have beautiful eyes and such glowy skin!!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 27, 2008)

I love the colors you chose! it's alway funny to see how we all look a little crazy before we start but alway end up looking amazing! I always tell my other half you don't know what we go through to look like this for you....


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Sep 27, 2008)

very well done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



luv the colors with your skin tone, very pretty


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

So impressed ... I have been struggling with combos including Old Gold but hadn't even thought of trying it with Teal.  Love it!


----------



## koretta (Oct 15, 2008)

Fantastic!!!
green is definitely your color!!!


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 18, 2008)

I love this look. I didn't think I would ever be able to wear teal on my skin tone, but I am close to yours so I am def going to try this. BTW, you make this look so easy. Good Job!


----------



## swetnmellow (Oct 25, 2008)

great and simple tut!!i love the color combo! great ideas thnkx


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 25, 2008)

wow.. amazing. great tutorial!


----------



## macosophy (Oct 25, 2008)

what an amazing trasformation.


----------



## deolindaa (Oct 26, 2008)

You look beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you very much for sharing...will certainly try it


----------



## KayLuvsMAC (Oct 30, 2008)

Gorgeous! I have all the colors you used except for old gold. I need to get me some


----------



## noelsmom (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice look!!


----------



## kari458 (Nov 12, 2008)

flawless


----------



## kunquack (Dec 29, 2008)

woww....


----------



## Susanne (Dec 29, 2008)

Gorgeous!! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this look and will wear it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 29, 2009)

LOVE those colors on you! its a dramatic you can use everyday without it being TOO much. =)


----------



## msjaybooboo (Jan 31, 2009)

great picture tutorial. you skin is flawless. great blending and love the colors you used!


----------



## lkclora13 (Feb 4, 2009)

This was a really good tutorial. The more pictures the better, so that all the steps can be followed exactly. Well done!


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 5, 2009)

I love that!  Sooooo pretty, those colours really go well with your skintone.


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 9, 2009)

haha, loved how u wore headphones as you did this tutorial!! great touch with the teal/turquoise on the inner tear duct. super pretty. loved the look!


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 27, 2009)

simply done and you're great!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 25, 2009)

u r sooo gorgeous! great tut!!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 27, 2009)

Great look - this has convinced me more than ever that I neeeed old gold! ^_^


----------



## tvbswifey (Nov 10, 2009)

Great tutorial! Thank you!


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

awesome!! love the bluish green in the inner corner!


----------



## Annigje (Dec 7, 2009)

great tut and the colours are just gorgeous


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 11, 2009)

Great tutorial!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## meowmisu (Dec 14, 2009)

love LOVE how the teal looks next to the old gold.  Gorgeous!


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

what a beautiful combination of colors!


----------



## EndingStart (Nov 15, 2011)

This is awesome! I didn't have those colours so I did a similar look using Urban Decay's Peace and Honey...


----------



## FafiNati (Nov 16, 2011)

Ohh jeeeeezz thats pretty! When I saw "Old Gold" and "Teal" in the same tut at first I was like thats gonna be crazy!. Then I saw it and was blown away!. FINALLY! something I can use my Old Gold with <3 <3. Your skin is amazingly flawless too


----------



## rockin (Nov 16, 2011)

That's beautiful!


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 23, 2012)

Awsome


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

I love the colour combo you did and your skin is amazing!


----------



## msmid (Jul 29, 2013)

Great step by step tutorial


----------

